# Looking to buy 2 1/2 Weeks Moorings Owner Time July 2013 Abacos



## apollo1978 (Jan 26, 2011)

Not sure if it is to early to start posting but would like to enquire about the pricing of a 38 to 40 ft catamaran through acquiring Moorings Owner Time. We are looking at chartering in July 2013 for 2 1/2 weeks in the Abacos and Exumas.

Thanks Chris


----------



## tridave (Dec 15, 2011)

i might have something for you. my email is [email protected]


----------

